# Off to this afternoon's project



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Is that near one of your beeyards?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

All finished.







+


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Didn't see the queen. My ladder man refuses to get appropriate glasses and it was dark even with a light. 
More:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Is that near one of your beeyards?


Millbrae Avenue between 280 and El Camino. Gentle bees.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You probably sucked up the queen in your vacuum. So should I put you down for 84 hives now?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> You probably sucked up the queen in your vacuum. So should I put you down for 84 hives now?


No, the bees went to my helper. Didn't you look at the picture? The hive was white, not olive drab. I wouldn't be caught dead with a white hive. 

You know me, I took the cash, gave him the now probably queenless bees.

Until it is queen right it is not a hive.


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

That is cool. I look forward to the opportunity some day.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Was that an open-air colony, or did you have to remove some structure first?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Charlie B said:


> So should I put you down for 84 hives now?


Hmmm, the terms of the challenge were based on hives as of October 1, unless I am having trouble understanding English.



Charlie B said:


> We'll go by number of hives lost beginning October 1, 2012 thru March 1, 2013. Check in with the number of hives you have as of October 1st. if you want to participate so get done with all your combines and such before then.
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ank-overwintering-challenge&highlight=odfrank


Are you changing the rules now? :scratch:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Was that an open-air colony, or did you have to remove some structure first?

Open air under a elevated house. Near the San Francisco airport.

>Are you changing the rules now? :scratch: 

The challenge is named after me, therefore accommodations have to be made for me. 

I gave the bees to my helper, so it did not change my count. He now has two. They were bringing in pollen, so maybe the queen survived the vacuum. Will report in a few days.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Removed the vac parts today, lots of pollen coming in, clustered on the brood and catch combs below, nine frames of bees, most rubber bands removed from the four brood frames, saw the queen, young and yellow. She was still dizzy from the ride down the vac tube. Couldn't see any eggs. Thumbs up on the Bushkill vac. :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I'm glad the queen made it. So you had this poor guy do all the work and yet you charged him for the bees?


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> I'm glad the queen made it. So you had this poor guy do all the work and yet you charged him for the bees?


NO, working for me is always highly profitable. I gave him the bees and 1/3 of our removal fee. A nuc he bought from someone else died. I got 15lbs of chocolate brown honey.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Your generousity knows no bounds. This is why all the Bay Area Beesource members are confident that you will make your honey house available for us (for free) this spring!


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Charlie B said:


> Your generousity knows no bounds. This is why all the Bay Area Beesource members are confident that you will make your honey house available for us (for free) this spring!


Just what I need, every UN-coordinated beek who can't use an uncapping knife bringing over his two suppers so I can rinse my equipment 50 more times a year while lecturing me that my hives are too big, that I should convert to eight frame mediums and throw away all my useless queen excluders after treating my bees with essential oils.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You're like a Father to us Olly!

(Spelling corrected per snl).


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlie B said:


> Your like a Father to us Olly!


It should be........You're, not Your!


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Oops, thanks for the correction snl.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

snl said:


> It should be........You're, not Your!


SNL - could you also please explain to Charlie why life in general and extracting room privileges are usually not free...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Yesterday's inspection found substantial European foulbrood on the saved brood comb. We will see if Terra patties and feeding can bring them back.


----------

